# Phone mic for android that could improve sound?



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Is there an external mic that could actually capture more realistically the sound of what I'm playing? 

I made a test video with my LG Velvet and well, what you hear in the video is a billion miles away from what's happening in real life as far as sound quality, filling the room etc etc. 

This might be a stupid question and that's cool. I'd love the idea of hooking up an external microphone TO MY PHONE, to capture better audio to my phone, just for sharing demos. 

Is that a thing? I'm not talking about going into a DAW, or putting video from my phone with audio more professionally recorded. 

I might be asking too much. Can I capture the room better with a "external phone mic"?

Thanks.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been looking at these but apparently it my be a POS.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I appreciate the response. 

I guess what I'm wondering about is something like: https://www.amazon.ca/Comica-CVM-V3...martphone+condenser+microphone,aps,66&sr=8-37

And this is just an example. Basically I'm asking if I could make a cheap, decent sounding demo of say a pedal or amp or whatever, just by shooting a video with my phone on a tri-pod, vs the onboard mic that is on my phone (which is an android)

No post production at all, just straight up better sound quality while taking a video. 

Hope that makes sense? I could post a video of me trying it out with just the phone, but it's so bad I'd be embarrassed to share, playing is not good (because I'm testing sound but also I'm not a good player) but also the mic on the phone is incapable of picking up the actual sound, it's really bad.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Blue Yeti that I have used with my iPhone - probably works with Android too. Only drawback is you need an adapter that will power the mic because the phone battery doesn't have enough juice.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Why don't I just put this out there? Yeah I suck......this was literally a test video, trying to demonstrate the Garnet TR15 and the extent of its reverb and tremolo, and yet, the room is FULL of incredible sound, phone makes it sound like I'm playing through some crap practice amp at low volume.

(oh god don't judge me!)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

bw66 said:


> I have a Blue Yeti that I have used with my iPhone - probably works with Android too. Only drawback is you need an adapter that will power the mic because the phone battery doesn't have enough juice.


Hmmm, my phone also has a usb-c connection......

Just kinda trying to pick everyones brains for their knowledge here. 

I'd like it simple. Phone on a tri-pod, external microphone that can possibly capture the actual sound better, that's kinda it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I would buy a usb sound card that has an iPhone adapter. Grab a decent mic and you are set (SM 58). Now you can record on your phone and have a hook up to your pc if you ever want a daw.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Zoom that plugs into the end of my iPhone called an iQ7. They make one for Android as well.









Am7


Stereo microphone for your Android




zoomcorp.com


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

traynor_garnet said:


> I would buy a usb sound card that has an iPhone adapter. Grab a decent mic and you are set (SM 58). Now you can record on your phone and have a hook up to your pc if you ever want a daw.


I have a DAW set-up, that I don't want to bother with. 

I'm not trying to do a pro recording, just trying to get better sound straight into phone video.

I have Cubase, an Apex condenser mic, mic stands, a Tascam errr US-144mkII. 

I don't want to bother with any of that for a simple video, because I'm a simpleton haha. Just really wondering if one of these cheap plug in mics could capture better what I'm hearing in my room. I'm just a hobbyist at this point, but still love to play and still a total nerd about sound from a guitar rig, pedals, amps etc etc.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

jdto said:


> I have a Zoom that plugs into the end of my iPhone called an iQ7. They make one for Android as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaand the price is going up, and I'm ok with that..........this is getting somewhere great suggestion that I hadn't even seen. 

Much research is necessary.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I have a DAW set-up, that I don't want to bother with.
> 
> I'm not trying to do a pro recording, just trying to get better sound straight into phone video.
> 
> ...


ok, but you could be a cheap cable away from hooking your existing mic and sound card to your phone (if your tascam is compatible)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

traynor_garnet said:


> ok, but you could be a cheap cable away from hooking your existing mic and sound card to your phone (if your tascam is compatible)


Hmmm, that's not what I'm after. 

That Zoom thing seems promising. 

I want to put my phone on a tri-pod, plug in a better microphone, and hope that I'm able to get better sound from that microphone than the one built into the phone. 

It's an LG Velvet, Android 11. 

Don't want any cables, not trying to live stream or anything like that, not trying to do any post production, just straight up trying to improve the quality of audio when I record a video on my phone. 

Thanks so much, you're helping me get there. I just don't know if what I'm asking for is doable? I'm thinking there is only one way to find out. I'd go ahead and order that Zoom device, but want to do some more research and perhaps there are competing devices.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting and I just bought a new Samsung 5G phone.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I had a Zoom hand held recorder and all the files I recorded are in a proprietary format. 

That mic plugged into the phone looks like it could wear out the jack, and if it gets hit or the headphone cable gets accidentally yanked ruin the mic and your very expensive phone.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> I had a Zoom hand held recorder and all the files I recorded are in a proprietary format.
> 
> That mic plugged into the phone looks like it could wear out the jack, and if it gets hit or the headphone cable gets accidentally yanked ruin the mic and your very expensive phone.


I'm thinking about all this stuff and trying to contemplate it all.

Like, do I also have to use a Zoom app? I want plug and play (in this case record audio, like my phone will be able to recognize that I have an external mic, while recording video without any need to mix)

There's a ton of mics on Amazon, but they're pretty much all "shotgun" mics. I think maybe my best course of action is to buy one of those for $40 and see what happens.

I'm just dipping my toe in here.

edit: as far as that Zoom product wearing out the usb-c jack, I think an elastic band would do fine, and I'm not looking to record a ton of stuff and treating anything rough. It would all be stationary on a tri-pod.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm thinking about all this stuff and trying to contemplate it all.
> 
> Like, do I also have to use a Zoom app? I want plug and play (in this case record audio, like my phone will be able to recognize that I have an external mic, while recording video without any need to mix)
> 
> ...


It says you can use it for your phone mic, or use the Zoom app.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The point I was making is if you have one accident with your phone or the mic while it's plugged in, a new phone is way more than a hand held recording device. I bought a Tascam unit that does video and audio for around $100 on sale.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm starting to realize that yes, I could use another mic on my phone, but there won't be the option to use that external mic while video recording......so yeah. I've wasted everyones time. Sorry about that.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> The point I was making is if you have one accident with your phone or the mic while it's plugged in, a new phone is way more than a hand held recording device. I bought a Tascam unit that does video and audio for around $100 on sale.


Why you giving me hope? haha.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's one for $140









Tascam - DR-05X Stereo Handheld Digital Audio Recorder w/USB Audio Interface


Tascam - DR-05X Stereo Handheld Digital Audio Recorder w/USB Audio Interface




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm starting to realize that yes, I could use another mic on my phone, but there won't be the option to use that external mic while video recording......so yeah. I've wasted everyones time. Sorry about that.


The Zoom usb c mic will be able to be used on your videos.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I do have some experience with these. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I use an Apogee Mic. I bought Java few years ago. So it has worked with my MacBook, iPad, iPhone, and Samsung Galaxy phone. With the Android it worked out of the box but I had to try different camera apps before I found one that allowed eq for the sound. I think I used open camera.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Aaaaaand the price is going up, and I'm ok with that..........this is getting somewhere great suggestion that I hadn't even seen.
> 
> Much research is necessary.


I’m seeing some on sale on some websites right now. I find the the quality decent on mine and it’s easy when I want to record something or I’m writing and want to hear how a song sounds from the outside of my head lol. They have an app, but the mic works with any recorder, including video, so that’s nice. The price has gone up since I got mine, but I find it to be a useful piece of gear. And it’s super-easy to transfer recordings to my iCloud for use in my MacBook etc.

My one small gripe is I have to take the case off my phone to use it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I appreciate the response.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering about is something like: https://www.amazon.ca/Comica-CVM-V30-LITE-Super-Cardioid-Huawei（Black）/dp/B07DWS7TRY/ref=sr_1_37?crid=3Q9HCJ84JDP60&keywords=smartphone+condenser+microphone&qid=1663518908&sprefix=smartphone+condenser+microphone,aps,66&sr=8-37
> 
> ...


I think what you really need to do is just stop being so hard on yourself. That will probably take care of most of it 

I find when I record sound on my Galaxy S9 ot sounds pretty not terrible. I have a way harder time making my sm57 sound good into the interface. Just keep the phone back a decent distance, 3 or 4 feet and give it a whirl.


----------



## Thunderstorm (6 mo ago)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Is there an external mic that could actually capture more realistically the sound of what I'm playing?
> 
> I made a test video with my LG Velvet and well, what you hear in the video is a billion miles away from what's happening in real life as far as sound quality, filling the room etc etc.
> 
> ...


First things first get an iPhone


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Hmmm, that's not what I'm after.


Ok, good luck with your search. What I am recommending will do exactly what you are after though.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Why don't I just put this out there? Yeah I suck......this was literally a test video, trying to demonstrate the Garnet TR15 and the extent of its reverb and tremolo, and yet, the room is FULL of incredible sound, phone makes it sound like I'm playing through some crap practice amp at low volume.
> 
> (oh god don't judge me!)


That sounds fine and accurate, very clean and natural...do not judge yourself harshly.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> That sounds fine and accurate, very clean and natural...do not judge yourself harshly.


I appreciate you saying it sounds ok, but the thing is it doesn't. 

I'm not talking about my playing ability (also that is the first time I have ever shared myself playing online haha, and it was just a test, so yeah that's cool) 

The sound in real life is full, like full loud fill the room beautiful tube amp sound and that is not getting picked up by the phone, which I had on a tripod. 

I think I should try that Zoom thing, just need to hunt down a deal.

Or would a shotgun mic be decent? I'm not looking for perfection, just a more accurate pickup of the sound that is happening without having to bother with my DAW/Cubase and all that crap.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Thunderstorm said:


> First things first get an iPhone


Never. I'm a Windows/Android guy. Will never get into the Apple ecosystem. 

Can't afford it in the first place, and prefer the freedom to move files. Old school desktop guy, my main computer is my hub for everything.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm going to go all guinea pig and try the Zoom AM7.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm going to go all guinea pig and try the Zoom AM7.


Ya they were on sale last week for $70 at L&M when this thead was started. Now the sale is off and they are $140.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> Ya they were on sale last week for $70 at L&M when this thead was started. Now the sale is off and they are $140.


$69 on Amazon from some place in Quebec. Gonna go for it, only one way to find out. 

It's $70 bucks, let's find out.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> $69 on Amazon from some place in Quebec. Gonna go for it, only one way to find out.
> 
> It's $70 bucks, let's find out.


Would you pm me a link to it?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> $69 on Amazon from some place in Quebec. Gonna go for it, only one way to find out.
> 
> It's $70 bucks, let's find out.


I read some of the reviews of the am7. Not the greatest. Apparently it works better if you use a usb extenstion cable to get it away from the phone.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> Would you pm me a link to it?


It doesn't seem to offer me a link. If you go to amazon.ca and click on the $109 option that ships from and sold by amazon, look on the right for the other offers, and there's "from $69" and that is the one that's from some Quebec seller. 

I'll find out all about it assuming I receive a working unit and will report back.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> It doesn't seem to offer me a link. If you go to amazon.ca and click on the $109 option that ships from and sold by amazon, look on the right for the other offers, and there's "from $69" and that is the one that's from some Quebec seller.
> 
> I'll find out all about it assuming I receive a working unit and will report back.


Did you read the reviews? Apoparently it's only better than the phone mic if you are recording a live band that's volume is so loud it blows the phone mic. It also gets interference from bluetooth from the phone.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> It doesn't seem to offer me a link. If you go to amazon.ca and click on the $109 option that ships from and sold by amazon, look on the right for the other offers, and there's "from $69" and that is the one that's from some Quebec seller.
> 
> I'll find out all about it assuming I receive a working unit and will report back.


I just bought one too.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> Did you read the reviews? Apoparently it's only better than the phone mic if you are recording a live band that's volume is so loud it blows the phone mic. It also gets interference from bluetooth from the phone.


Like I say, there's only one way to find out.

I will record pretty much the exact same video, upload it to youtube, and we'll see.

If it's a piece of crap but works, perhaps I can trade it for Tubescreamer or something.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> Did you read the reviews? Apoparently it's only better than the phone mic if you are recording a live band that's volume is so loud it blows the phone mic. It also gets interference from bluetooth from the phone.


I don't use blutooth ever so no worries there. 

We're apparently both gonna find out (next week)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> Did you read the reviews?





player99 said:


> I just bought one too.


Love it!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> *I think what you really need to do is just stop being so hard on yourself. That will probably take care of most of it *
> 
> I find when I record sound on my Galaxy S9 ot sounds pretty not terrible. I have a way harder time making my sm57 sound good into the interface. Just keep the phone back a decent distance, 3 or 4 feet and give it a whirl.


I think this is.....something rare to hear, it almost sounds like positive motivation which works wonders for me. 

Thanks Mark Brown, the only guy that cared about my amp re-housing. I wish you the best of luck on your stash of pedals you are about to build, I will offer you any support I can (and could even have some parts for them) 

Good vibes are good.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Phone mics are pretty good these days.

I like the gain knob on the Zoom as it helps with clipping for louder stuff. It’s also got some directional capabilities (limited, but ok). I found it gave me better sound when recording video and playing my acoustic. I just put my phone in airplane mode when recording to avoid being interrupted.
It’s not a massive improvement over a phone mic, but it is better and has some good features that I like. The Handy Recorder app also has some decent features, although it’s a bit clunky for file selection.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I think this is.....something rare to hear, it almost sounds like positive motivation which works wonders for me.
> 
> Thanks Mark Brown, the only guy that cared about my amp re-housing. I wish you the best of luck on your stash of pedals you are about to build, I will offer you any support I can (and could even have some parts for them)
> 
> Good vibes are good.


I have watched that video man, and it is good. You know, I know what I hear here is not what you hear there and I can see how that would be frustrating and worth trying to remedy. If I could offer a comment that is perhaps unwarranted from my arm chair psychologist position... just enjoy it man. I can literally see the tension in you when you play in that clip, you are being apprehensive with yourself, probably worrying its going to turn out shitty... ask me how I know 

I have dropped some class A shitty clips on these poor people, at first I was concerned "They're all going to laugh at you" is what that funny little voice inside our heads screams out loud but you know something, it never happened. We are all here to share man and I for one am really glad you took the step, it's tough, especially when you see so many really great players around here. It is hard not to feel a little anxious, or scared of judgement or even intimidated but you know something, music isn't about that. You probably already know all that, but that is my two cents. 

You play a mean guitar my man, there is a good 40 seconds there around the 3 min mark where you realize that and just play the fucking thing, do more of that and less thinking and that mic won't be a problem 

If I am wrong, or have overstepped the bounds of "internet acquaintance" then I apologize, but it is how I often feel and I can almost feel it on you.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well, I got the Zoom Am7. 

Done a touch of "testing, testing TESTING BLASHALHALHALH" haha. Just taking video and talking and shouting and moving around. 

Can't do much else today and not in the mood to really get into it. 

So far I'll say I don't suspect a major improvement, but I think it might be decent. 

Annoying things so far are obvious ones, have to remove me phone case but that's fine, don't plan on using this much. 

When you play back (on my phone) you won't get any audio unless you unplug the Zoom, this is also fine, but an added step for reviewing what you recorded (it has a headphone jack so maybe that's what that is for)

Other than those things, it's got potential.....potentially? Haven't used the Zoom app for it or even downloaded it. 

Positives: It weighs nothing so I don't think it will f up my usb-c port on my phone. It's cool to have a limiter dial which has already seemed useful. 

yeah, I'll have to give it a better test and try the different patterns, put it on my computer to hear the recording in better quality, play with mic placement etc. 

I just wanted to know. it's "plug and play" at the very least. I'll play around with it and eventually post video/audio comparisons, try the Zoom app that goes with it etc etc.

Gonna be interesting to find out what Player99 thinks. 

It's entirely possible I try to sell this thing in the near future lol.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Why don't I just put this out there? Yeah I suck......this was literally a test video, trying to demonstrate the Garnet TR15 and the extent of its reverb and tremolo, and yet, the room is FULL of incredible sound, phone makes it sound like I'm playing through some crap practice amp at low volume.
> 
> (oh god don't judge me!)


Ok, low effort same thing but with the Zoom AM7 plugged in.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I think it captures the sound better for sure, but the whole thing is such a fuss vs just going with phone video sound even though that comes out pretty weak......

I wanted to know, I would not recommend it. Because either you're putting out crappy videos like me, or you want to put out good videos and in that case you need better equipment.

But I don't know......


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I haven't used mine. My cell's mic has been broken for some time so it will help in that regard.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> I haven't used mine. My cell's mic has been broken for some time so it will help in that regard.


The Zoom is capturing a way more accurate recording of what I'm hearing. 

I don't know why I like posting my literal first attempts here, but that's what that was. The limiter dial well I should dial it down a little more (5/10 should do it) as there's still distortion even though the Zoom lights were green after I turned it down in the video.

I think the thing is kinda decent for $60, but then all the bother of setting up and all that, might as well go a bit further in that way and have something better. 

Or not even bother, I guess I'm just bored and curious and thinking about making some videos just for fun, and on the cheap. This thing......nobody wants to hear this crap, it's perhaps better than phone mic audio but not to the point that I could consider wanting to make a good video with it. 

(again like the first video, just testing the sound quality)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sounds like if you get limiter dialed in it will be a whole heap better than the mic on the phone boss.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I don’t have a very good recording setup, so when I use the Zoom with my acoustics to just do a quick take, it does better than the phone audio. That alone is good enough to make it worthwhile for me.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah. 

I should try again. Zoom thingy was green, recording was clearly clipping big time. 

But, I will say that Zoom video sound was wayyyyy closer to what was going on in the room.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mics are a strange beast that I surely have not yet mastered. 

I got an SM57 because it is the most ubiquitous microphone to ever record anything and I still can't figure how to make it actually sound like the bloody amp in the room man. 

Keep trying, we can fail together


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Have a laugh:


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

https://www.avshop.ca/sound-amp-pa-audio-microphones-shotgun-microphones/saramonic-cammic-on-camera-shotgun-microphone




Works with phones and sincs with video


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Woah that whole video sounded pretty good (not me, the sound quality)

That should have sounded awful the whole way through, so maybe this Zoom mic thing isn't that bad at all. 

Huh. Maybe a little more effort on my part, and I can demonstrate that maybe this device is actually not bad at all?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Woah that whole video sounded pretty good (not me, the sound quality)
> 
> That should have sounded awful the whole way through, so maybe this Zoom mic thing isn't that bad at all.
> 
> Huh. Maybe a little more effort on my part, and I can demonstrate that maybe this device is actually not bad at all?


What phone and what volume setting did you use?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> What phone and what volume setting did you use?


LG Velvet. 

Volume setting? No idea as seen in the video haha. I can't read the thing once I start recording. Maybe I should put some sort of marker on the dial.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> I read some of the reviews of the am7. Not the greatest. Apparently it works better if you use a usb extenstion cable to get it away from the phone.


I've got some "staycation" time coming up. Maybe I should get a female to male USB-C adaptor and play around with that?

Dang, I work so much I just don't get the chance to really put this thing to the test, I'm really wondering how it records my 79 DR. 

Like generally if you were trying to record and amp, you'd have it pretty close to the speaker, so an extension cable could allow that. 

I might give it a couple more goes on my days off just out of curiosity. 

Did you ever give it a good go? (assuming you got your Zoom thingy) 

I just don't want to resurrect my old Cubase software and my Tascam interface, I'm not sure what I'm even trying to do with this stuff. Trying to stay interested? What is this hobby of playing guitar when you know you're never gonna go anywhere with it (don't even want to at this point)

Right...... I should be working on my playing abilities, don't want to do that either, yet still love picking up a guitar and making some noise just for my own personal pleasure.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> I have watched that video man, and it is good. You know, I know what I hear here is not what you hear there and I can see how that would be frustrating and worth trying to remedy. If I could offer a comment that is perhaps unwarranted from my arm chair psychologist position... just enjoy it man. I can literally see the tension in you when you play in that clip, you are being apprehensive with yourself, probably worrying its going to turn out shitty... ask me how I know
> 
> I have dropped some class A shitty clips on these poor people, at first I was concerned "They're all going to laugh at you" is what that funny little voice inside our heads screams out loud but you know something, it never happened. We are all here to share man and I for one am really glad you took the step, it's tough, especially when you see so many really great players around here. It is hard not to feel a little anxious, or scared of judgement or even intimidated but you know something, music isn't about that. You probably already know all that, but that is my two cents.
> 
> ...


Hey, you know what I want to do? Get this figured out, and lay down some "Neil Young Dead Man" type off the cuff style shit, just put it out there for no benefit to anyone. 

Like low effort I don't give a crap type stuff. I don't think I could ever give up guitar playing, even if I don't do it much anymore. It's perhaps a niche way of expressing yourself that's not for everyone especially when you get older, you'd think you'd probably give it up and sell everything...and yet you can't let go? 

Why would I sell the stuff that lets me express myself like no one else (in my real life) can understand? I hate the piano but also love it, and I have one in my house, and it's super out of tune, and I try to convince the people in my house to get it tuned and then I'd play it (fuck the theory btw, I play by ear)

Yeah.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I've got some "staycation" time coming up. Maybe I should get a female to male USB-C adaptor and play around with that?
> 
> Dang, I work so much I just don't get the chance to really put this thing to the test, I'm really wondering how it records my 79 DR.
> 
> ...


I did get one but I haven't tried it out yet. 

Since it's a condenser mic you can put the mic farther away than you might think. If you put a mic right at the amp it doesn't always record like what you hear. So getting the room verses directly at the speaker can both yield good but different results.

Try the mic at the amp but set the levels, at 3' and reset the levels, at 5' and reset the levels etc. Play the same thing as well as vary it. Picking and chords to get a good sample of what it will sound like. Write down the settings as you go so you can reproduce the results when you find out what you like.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> yet still love picking up a guitar and making some noise just for my own personal pleasure.


That's all the reason you ever need my man. Play for the simple pleasure it brings


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> I did get one but I haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> Since it's a condenser mic you can put the mic farther away than you might think. If you put a mic right at the amp it doesn't always record like what you hear. So getting the room verses directly at the speaker can both yield good but different results.
> 
> Try the mic at the amp but set the levels, at 3' and reset the levels, at 5' and reset the levels etc. Play the same thing as well as vary it. Picking and chords to get a good sample of what it will sound like. Write down the settings as you go so you can reproduce the results when you find out what you like.


Yeah I played around with recording with a wide _diaphragm_ multi-pattern mic before (a long time ago) so I get that whole thing. Ribbon mic too (sounded sweet)

I think what I want to do is share the sound of my two amps, and my Hotcake and my NPN fuzzface. 

I think that's it. So just want to dial in the best settings with the Zoom thing to capture that, and never post again haha. 

Would love to play my Squire Bass VI also, most fun instrument I've played outside of a standard guitar and highly recommended for fun.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> That's all the reason you ever need my man. Play for the simple pleasure it brings


Always have. Always will. Where do you get your positive vibes man? Can you relocate and be my manager at work?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)




----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I think this has to be my last post. I'm a terrible player but love it, but keep it to myself. 

I haven't even watched this one for more than 30 seconds. I wonder how the Zoom takes the fuzz kicking in? 

Ok.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Man, it is getting a lot closer. Can't help but wonder what causes the clipping though. There has to be some buggered up level someplace. That fuzz is gnarly! Even then though, you can hear it clipping overtop.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Man, it is getting a lot closer. Can't help but wonder what causes the clipping though. There has to be some buggered up level someplace. That fuzz is gnarly! Even then though, you can hear it clipping overtop.


Thanks for letting me know about the clipping. 

I did not expect that video sound to be that good. I had it just a shade under "5" and I'm shocked it handled the not just the clean stuff but the fuzz. 

Like, I had that shit freaking loud yet it's like no big deal in the video, so weird. I'll just keep dialing it down.

I started off unimpressed with this thing, now I'm actually pretty chuffed with it! Just turn down the knob on it, dial it in just right is the only hard part I suppose.

And yeah that fuzz is incredible. It's just an NPN fuzzface with a bias knob from Monsterpiece Fuzz, awesome dude. Lots of awesome fuzzes out there, but I was kinda one and done with this one. Does what I want.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It seems to only clip hard on the higher frequency stuff, but it sure is getting the sound a lot closer man. Keep at it.

Never stop getting inebriated or making videos. Maybe even at the same time


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> It seems to only clip hard on the higher frequency stuff, but it sure is getting the sound a lot closer man. Keep at it.
> 
> Never stop getting inebriated or making videos. Maybe even at the same time


Permission to keep drinkin' beers and making bad guitar videos on my days off?

You are a blessed man Mark Brown!!!! Truly appreciated.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Testing 1,2,3. 

Wasn't joking, asked permission to make every wall in the house rattle for 10 seconds to test it out. Was granted permission. 

This is nothing but a test. This is really f'in loud. Straight into FDR and then turn on Hotcake set as a slightly dirty boost and that's it. 

Is it clipping? Thoughts on audio quality please.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah.


----------

